# Great morning!!



## Pointpuller (Dec 20, 2016)

This buck came cruising by at 8:45 this morning in Grady Co.  I was sitting in a thick pinch perched in a Loc on.  It happened fast.  He was about 18 yds and cruising when I saw him.  There was a small hole about 2 steps in front of him which would be my only chance.  I started the draw and grunted when he got in my opening.  He stopped and I turned it loose.  From the time I saw him until I shot was less than 10 seconds.  He ran 40yds and stopped wobbled ran back to me 20yds. and crashed.  Unbelievable feeling when it goes right!!!  Man I love this hobby.
Predator DX Hunter 50lbs.
Easton Axis Traditionals with brass inserts
Muzzy Phantom 125's


----------



## GrayG (Dec 20, 2016)

Looks like you drilled him! Congratulations!!


----------



## Troy Butler (Dec 20, 2016)

Nice deer and good shot


----------



## pine nut (Dec 20, 2016)

You got that right!  Good job!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Dec 20, 2016)

Great shot and deer, congrats


----------



## robert carter (Dec 20, 2016)

Congrats Sir. RC


----------



## tee p (Dec 20, 2016)

Right on


----------



## Dennis (Dec 20, 2016)

Good Job!!!


----------



## Mudfeather (Dec 20, 2016)

boom!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 20, 2016)

Way to go man! Good job!


----------



## jekilpat (Dec 20, 2016)

Great shot on a great buck!  Congratulations.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 20, 2016)

Great morning I'd say.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Always impressed by these primitive kill threads.. Congrats!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Dec 20, 2016)

Good Shot!


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 20, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 20, 2016)

Great job bud!  Proud for ya!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 20, 2016)

Excellent.


----------



## Blueridge (Dec 21, 2016)

Nice! Congratulations.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 21, 2016)

Good stuff man; congratulations!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 21, 2016)

awesome - and my hats off to you for braving this freezing weather!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 21, 2016)

sweetness!


----------



## Pointpuller (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks for all the nice comments.  I am very proud of him.


----------



## EJC (Dec 21, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 21, 2016)

Congrats great shot


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 21, 2016)

That's a great Xmas present to yourself!  Congrats.


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 21, 2016)

That's a great Xmas present to yourself!  Congrats.


----------



## Vance Henry (Dec 27, 2016)

That's good stuff.


----------

